# trailer handle for lifting /anyone know???



## bguy (Oct 16, 2011)

i was sure i seen a "u" shaped handle to install at the front of the trailer for left. it had a handle grip for comfort and it bolted on.
this galvanized tailer is larger than the boat and is heavy. but i like it. i like the step areas.


----------



## overboard (Oct 16, 2011)

not sure if this is what you want. gander mt.-boating-trailering-on page 8, "coupler handle". think it's what you're refering to.


----------



## dispo (Oct 21, 2011)

pretty sure you can get them at wal-mart or academy if you have that nearby, The previous owner of my trailer welded one onto the tongue and its proven very useful...as for step space, my trailer was originally for a larger boat so i dont have that problem..


----------

